# ¿Los Ingenieros/aficionados electronicos somos desordenados?



## mariano22 (Jul 27, 2009)

¿Es verdad que un ingeniero/aficionado electrónico es desordenado en su espacio de trabajo o a la hora de trabajar?

Espero que en este espacio contribuyan con características personales a la hora de trabajar

Para que cada vez... Seamos mas ordenados a la Hora de trabajar (si es que no lo son)

Les mando un saludo!


----------



## soschorni (Jul 27, 2009)

A mi es depende el dia, hay dias que trabajo solo con el soldador y hay dias que tengo un monton de cosas sobre mi mesa y no tengo casi lugar para trabajar


----------



## diegoja (Jul 27, 2009)

Hola mariano, creo q eso depende de cada uno, jajaj, en mi caso soy muy ordenado con mis cosas de electronica y lo mismo a la hora de trabajar. Luego a la hora de guardar todo de nuevo no pierdo tanto tiempo jeje. Un saludo. Diego.


----------



## mariano22 (Jul 27, 2009)

yo hay veces que cuando trabajo soy bien ordenado pero en el decenlace del trabajo se me enquilomba todo....a la hora de guardar...si toy de animo...ordeno todo bien...sino tiro todo adentro del cajon y listo...
Pero si o si mantengo ordenado los capacitores de un lado, resistencias de otro y demas

Saludos!


----------



## CRONOS1970 (Jul 27, 2009)

Yo digo que somos desordenados, visitando otros talleres encuentro que la mayoria tiene un desorden que sólo el técnico comprende. Es decir, que dentro del desorden existe un orden de las cosas que tiene el reparador.

Habrá sin duda gente ordenada, pero es una lata estar guardando el desorden para volver a desordenar al día siguiente, si es que no terminaste de trabajar en el proyecto.

Recuerdo que un día, mi madre entro a mi taller y al ver el desorden se puso a limpiar, ¡Tiro a la basura componentes SMD y tornillos del tamaño de un grano de arroz! Ya te imaginarás, a mi buscando entre la basura; recupere la mayoria de los tornillos y algunos componentes. Lastima.

Por eso propongo que haya un orden en el desorden y viceversa...


----------



## mariano22 (Jul 27, 2009)

es verdad de los talleres...yo he visto personalmente y en fotos muchos muy desordenados...pero es verdad que solo el que traba es el que sabe como tan las cosas...
saludos!


----------



## diegoja (Jul 27, 2009)

Es la relatividad de Einstein en plena accion.... jajajja


----------



## mariano22 (Jul 27, 2009)

jajajaja<!


----------



## mabauti (Jul 27, 2009)

yo intento ser ordenado, ya que el estar organizado ayuda, y mucho.


----------



## elosciloscopio (Jul 27, 2009)

El 90% de los electrónicos somos desordenados.
Es inevitable. Te pones a trabajar en un proyecto, sacas una cosa, otra, otra...
Te emocionas porque empieza a funcionar, y no piensas en nada más.
Cuando acabas, estás agotado, y dices "bueno, lo limpiaré dentro de un rato" y así siempre, hasta
que un buen día vas a trabajar y te llevas la sorpresa de que no puedes entrar en tu propio taller

Saludos.


----------



## mariano22 (Jul 27, 2009)

elociloscopio eso es una verdad absoluta de que uno al ver de que cuando algo funciona se desordena todoo....
Saludos>!


----------



## jorger (Jul 27, 2009)

elosciloscopio dijo:
			
		

> ....hasta
> que un buen día vas a trabajar y te llevas la sorpresa de que no puedes entrar en tu propio taller
> 
> Saludos.


O hasta que te llevas la sorpresa de que tus padres te lo han tirado casi todo (por no decir todo)   

Un saludo


----------



## Rick-10 (Jul 27, 2009)

elosciloscopio dijo:
			
		

> El 90% de los electrónicos somos desordenados.
> Es inevitable. Te pones a trabajar en un proyecto, sacas una cosa, otra, otra...
> Te emocionas porque empieza a funcionar, y no piensas en nada más.
> Cuando acabas, estás agotado, y dices "bueno, lo limpiaré dentro de un rato" y así siempre, hasta
> ...


+1
A mi me pasa exactamente lo mismo. Me gusta tener todo ordenado, pero siempre que comienzo a trabajar en algo, saco una y otra cosa, al final queda todo desparramado y luego ya no tengo ganas de ordenarlo. Eso se mantiene asi un tiempo pero luego vuelvo a poner todo bien ordenadito(esto no dura mucho tiempo  ) 

Saludos


----------



## fernandob (Jul 27, 2009)

desordenado para mi ?
o para los otros ?

si uno de afuera me dice desordenado (y motivos tiene lo acepto) lo primero que le digo es que mi taller es PARA MI , no para el.

tenemos mil cosas en la cabeza, armamos, guardamos, reparamos .
encima NO es un trabajo este que te deje plata $$$$ como para llamar a un carpintero artistico y decirle que nos haga un mueble a medida con 100 cajoncitos de roble ingles.

asi que uno se las rebusca como puede.

seguro que somos desordenados si comparamso con el principe de bukinjam o marcelita de 12 años que tiene en un estante todas las barbies ordenadas de bombacha en bombacha.

pero somos lo que somos.
a mi el que me viene a criticar no viene mas.

saludos


----------



## CRONOS1970 (Jul 27, 2009)

Ya esta! por eso digo...


----------



## elosciloscopio (Jul 27, 2009)

yo, de vez en cuando también lo arreglo todo, con la esperanza de que dure.
Al día siguente vuelve a su estador de siempre.

y si mis padres me tiraran todo lo que tengo, tal vez me suicidara, o no les volviera a hablar en la vida.
De todas formas el proceso de sacar toda la basura que tengo acumulada tardaría semanas, y me acabaría dando cuenta.

De todos modos es inevitable que se desordene tu lugar de trabajo. En electrónica existen miles de componentes diferentes en miles de valores, necesitamos tener muchas piezas, y todas tienen que estar perfectamente clasificadas. 

Y  casi siempre necesitamos muchas piezas a la vez para un mismo proyecto, no podemos guardar todas las resistencias, cada vez que usamos una.

No es como un niñito normal que guarda sus poquitos jugetes en un baúl después de jugar con ellos, sin ningún orden, sólo tirarlos en el baúl 

El orden que tenemos, es nuestro orden, si otra persona viene no sabrá dónde están las piezas, sólo lo sabe uno mismo, por eso a los demás les parece que está desordenado.

Si fuera una limpiadora a limpiaros, lo dejaría todo como los chorros del oro, y parecería ordenado, pero en realidad, lo único que habría hecho sería meter mtodos los componentes en una caja, sin ningún tipos de organización, y eso sí sería estar desordenado.
Porque, la verdad, no creo que la empleada del hogar se ponga a leer los códigos de las resistencias.

Perdonen si me he extendido demasiado, pero así es como veo yo las cosas. 

Saludos


----------



## Vegetal Digital (Jul 27, 2009)

Creo que se puede ver en el post de las mesas de trabajo. A mi nunca me alcanza ningun espacio para trabajar. además duermo, trabajo, y tengo la computadora todo en mi habitación, cuando hago algún proyecto, es muy común ver la computadora con datasheets y circuitos, la mesa llena de herramientas, y la cama toda llena de componentes.
Mas de una vez me acuesto y encuentro un capacitor en la almohada.

y cuando armo PCB...taladro en el patio, ataco en la cocina, sueldo...no me alcanza una casa entera!


----------



## elosciloscopio (Jul 27, 2009)

Jajaja como yo.

Pero pero es encontrarse en la cama un IC de 16 patillas


----------



## Tacatomon (Jul 27, 2009)

No cabe duda, somos desordenados. Yo en lo personal, No tanto, ya que al dormir no me encuentro con IC´s de 40 pines, me encuentro una que otra gatita salvaje que quiere perseguir la bola de estambre.

Saludos.


----------



## Rick-10 (Jul 27, 2009)

No hay duda de que los electrónicos nos parecemos todos. Por ahora yo no tengo un taller(es un proyecto que tengo en mente). Todas mis cosas las tengo en mi pieza. Tengo un mueble en el cual pongo todos mis libros y cuadernos del colegio. Un baúl en el cual meto todas las placas recicladas que me puedan servir. Otro mueble con cajones donde guardo mis herramientas y proyectos terminados. 

Todo lo hago en mi pieza(a excepción del atacado de las placas que lo hago en la cocina). Cada vez que realizo un proyecto tambien lleno mi cama de cosas. Es imposible caminar ya que todas las herramientas las pongo en el suelo.

Mi madre no se atrave a entrar a mi pieza, y cada vez que lo hace entra con desodorante de ambientes en mano(le desagrada el olor que despide la soldadura). Con decirles que cargo hasta baterias 12V dentro de mi habitación(despiden un vapor toxico al recibir la carga)ademas de otros tipos de particulas como el polvo de algún metal cuando lo corto o pulo. En síntesis, probablemente muera por algun tipo de cáncer(ojala que NO!) u otro tipo de enfermedad producida por todos estos químicos.

Pues bueno, ahora me siento mejor al saber que no soy el unico electronico "desordenado".

Saludos. Y viva la ELECTRÓNICA!


----------



## elosciloscopio (Jul 27, 2009)

Lo mismito que yo.
Si no muriera de muerte natural preferiría morir por algo de eso.

Pd; el osciloscopio a mi lado en la tumba


----------



## saiwor (Jul 27, 2009)

elosciloscopio dijo:
			
		

> El 90% de los electrónicos somos desordenados.
> Es inevitable. Te pones a trabajar en un proyecto, sacas una cosa, otra, otra...
> Te emocionas porque empieza a funcionar, y no piensas en nada más.
> Cuando acabas, estás agotado, y dices "bueno, lo limpiaré dentro de un rato" y así siempre, hasta
> que un buen día vas a trabajar y te llevas la sorpresa de que no puedes entrar en tu propio taller



Me asemejo a él.

Yo también al momento de trabajar trabajo desordenado, se desordena por si solo los instrumentos los componentes electronicos.
Pero cuando termino de trabajar los vuelvo a ordenador aunque el proyecto terminado salio satisfecho ó no...

Los electricos o aficionados tienen miles de cosas en la cabeza, razonando en que hacer ? como solucionar... ? 

Los electricos o aficionados siempre va estar desordenado segun al parecer de los demas, pero segun él va estar ordenado, porque sabe donde estan las cosas.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Jul 27, 2009)

mire yo creo que el orden y el desroden en el tallercito o laboratorio son inevitables y vitalmente necesrios.

yo tengo todo en cajas, bolsas y frascos de vidrio, pero a la hora de trabajar todo se desordena terriblemente y luego todo vuelve a su orden total.

es asi, la vida es orden y desorden, calma y caos, silencio y tormenta.

saludos.


----------



## Tacatomon (Jul 27, 2009)

Eso sí, uno se pone un fin de semana:

Yo: mmm, que tiradero, mañana sabado seguro ya lo arreglo.

Sabado: mmm, voy al cine, total, mañana es domingo...

Domingo... 10PM: huy, esta buena la pelicula, mejor lo hago para el otro fin de semana...

¿No les suena?


Saludos.


----------



## alexus (Jul 27, 2009)

yo soy sumamente ordenado y maniatico de la limpieza, 

me dan un trbajo mis comprañeros de trabajo, dejan todo tirado!


----------



## mariano22 (Jul 27, 2009)

jaja!

Yo siempre trato de esta ordenado para trabajar lo mas cómodo posible...pero al  terminar el trabajo queda un quilombo terrible aunque trate de no tenerlo...
saludos!


----------



## KARAPALIDA (Jul 27, 2009)

Digamos que un desorden ordenado, 

Cada uno sabe donde esta cada cosa ahunque paresca desordenado, 
Lo bronca se arma cuando mi mujer se anima a traspasar  el territorio del macho alfa ( el cuarto de los experimentos orgullosamente llamado "Laboratorio",  en una ausencia y zazzz te acomoda todo.  Ahi si que esta todo desordenado. no encontras mas nada. 

Saludos


----------



## alexus (Jul 27, 2009)

paaaa.. nosotros nos entendemos en nuestro cuchitril.


----------



## electrodan (Jul 27, 2009)

tacatomon dijo:
			
		

> No cabe duda, somos desordenados. Yo en lo personal, No tanto, ya que al dormir no me encuentro con IC´s de 40 pines, me encuentro una que otra gatita salvaje que quiere perseguir la bola de estambre.
> 
> Saludos.


Tuviste alguna charla con F.B.?


----------



## electrodan (Jul 27, 2009)

Yo ahora estoy ordenando y limpiando mi entorno y área de trabajo, y tratando de mantenerlo así. Me cansé de vivir entre la mugre con todo tirado por ahí.


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Jul 27, 2009)

Yo siempre soy ordenado para todo pero a la hora de trabajar o cuando estoy en epoca de armar circuitos mi mesa de trabajo es un desastre........pero siempre encuentro lo que busco, entiendo mi desorden.

PD: Lo de limpiar despues de trabajar es un mito ajjjajajaj siempre por alguna razón termina desordenado.


----------



## Tacatomon (Jul 27, 2009)

electrodan dijo:
			
		

> tacatomon dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Creeme que no entendi lo de F.B, ahí me explicas por MP.  

Saludos.


----------



## elosciloscopio (Jul 28, 2009)

y luego me lo explicas a mi, tacatomon, que yo tampoco lo entendí


----------



## danirebollo (Jul 28, 2009)

pues... yo tengo un piso entero de "taller" (vivo en un chalet), y aun asi esta desordenadisimo... empiezo con un proyecto, veo otro, lo intento terminar, lo dejo, me pongo con un ordenador a hacer placas, me voy a otro, bajo a probar cosas en el salon... estoy de arriba para abajo...


----------



## bebeto (Jul 28, 2009)

Yo creo que soy... medio ordenado....   

porque si bien... para cualquiera mi lugar de trabajo es un desorden.... soy capaz de saber donde esta el componente que busco....;  si  estaría "ordenado" como las madres dicen.......  simplemente tendría que salir corriendo a la tienda de electrónica porque no encontraría ni el carrete de estaño. En estos momentos en mi pieza veo: en el suelo:  restos de cables pelados, alambre de cobre esmaltado cinta aisladora. en mi mesa de luz: circuitos recién terminados: Pulsador on/off; regulador de voltaje variable y voltimetro jajaja... mas abajo una lectora de CDs de una computadora que paso al cementerio de la cual estoy sacando bastante provecho... en fin veo un sinfín de componentes desparramados en la cama.


----------



## jorger (Jul 28, 2009)

bebeto dijo:
			
		

> En estos momentos en mi pieza veo: en el suelo:  restos de cables pelados, alambre de cobre esmaltado cinta aisladora. en mi mesa de luz: circuitos recién terminados: Pulsador on/off; regulador de voltaje variable y voltimetro jajaja... mas abajo una lectora de CDs de una computadora que paso al cementerio de la cual estoy sacando bastante provecho... en fin veo un sinfín de componentes desparramados en la cama.



Te pareces a mi!    ,bueno,eso de dejar las cosas desparramadas en la cama lo hacía antes,ya no jeje.


----------



## elosciloscopio (Jul 28, 2009)

Eso es lo que nos pasa a todos. Nosotros nos aclaramos dentro del caos, pero otros no.
Si viene tu madre a limpiarte, te lo cagará todo, parecerá ordenado, pero no encotrarás nada.

Y la verdad es que mi madre entrando en mi cuarto con la escoba me da cage


----------



## soschorni (Jul 28, 2009)

Yo porsuerte, tengo el sotano para mi solo, ahi tengo todas las cosas que necesito para la electronica. Tambien tengo un torno (esos de mano) con su extensor colgado de la pared, una caladora en un estante y muchas cosas mas. Me doy vuelta y tengo las bicicletas y una bodega de vinos, wiskis y otras cosas que nos regalan. En ese lugar yo soy feliz, tengo todo como quiero, aunque si baja mi vieja por alguna razon, me empieza a hacer un quilombo y al final se olvida y todo sigue igual. Despues de terminar cada proyecto, guardo, limpio y ordeno todo.
Para pasar por acido tengo que ir a una mesada que tengo en el fondo de casa, donde tambien tengo una augeriadora de pie. 
El problema es cada vez que tengo o que corregir o comparar algo en la pc. Ahi si mi mama se queja mucho por que como lo hago a eso de las 6 de la tarde y termino a eso de las 9, Dejo todo arriba del escritorio de la pc (no sueldo nada, solo veo y me anoto cosas o preparo las resistencios capacitores u otras cosas para al dia siguiente ir al sotano y soldar) y por esas cosas mi vieja me empieza a gritar a la mañana que quiere que ordene y blablabla...


----------



## elosciloscopio (Jul 28, 2009)

Me gustaría tener un espacio dedicado exclusivamente a la electrónica, pero aún estoy estudiando.
Yo, como muchos de vosotros sueldo en mi cuarto, ataco en la cocina...
Y a la hora de dormir me encuentro de estos debajo de mi almohada:







...como regalitos de navidad...

jeje, es lo que me ha traido el ratoncito pérez...


----------



## rash (Jul 28, 2009)

jajaj.........me parto con algunos comentarios....   
Yo cuando monto algo, el banco de trabajo lo tengo lo más desordenado que puedo, porque me tiro varios días con el proyecto...ahora bien cuando lo termino hago limpieza y ordeno todo, componentes, herramientas, documentación.... lo ordeno todo muy bien y lo llevo todo muy controlado, lo tengo todo clasificado, tanto los componentes como los archivos de ordenador... pero si es verdad que cuando me encuentro sumergido en un proyecto soy un verdadero desastre....  

saludos gente....


----------



## Elisaxxx (Jul 28, 2009)

claro que no!


----------



## Chico3001 (Jul 28, 2009)

Elisaxxx dijo:
			
		

> claro que no!



No te preocupes... todo tiene remedio en esta vida...


----------



## Tacatomon (Jul 28, 2009)

Chico3001 dijo:
			
		

> Elisaxxx dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Por ahí dicen que la muerte no...  

Saludos.


----------



## alexus (Jul 28, 2009)

eso es una discucion filosofica...

hoy puse fin al desorden en el taller de mi trabajo...


----------



## mariano22 (Jul 28, 2009)

alexus dijo:
			
		

> eso es una discucion filosofica...
> 
> hoy puse fin al desorden en el taller de mi trabajo...



jaja...mucho quilomboo habia?    me parece bien..para eso arme este tema...para motivar a los ingenieros o aficionados electronicos a trabajar mucho mas ordenado...cosa que faborese al ánimo y a no cometer errores en el trabajo...

saludos!


----------



## Chico3001 (Jul 28, 2009)

alexus dijo:
			
		

> hoy puse fin al desorden en el taller de mi trabajo...



Pido un minuto de silencio por el desorden que paso a mejor vida....   lo recordaremos con tristeza....

ahora hasta el proximo proyecto...


----------



## eduardo.eca (Jul 28, 2009)

Hola , que tal a todos!

Este es un tema muy interesante, pues la verdad creo que el desorden se trae en las venas..JAJAJAJAJA!
Lo que pasa muchas veces es que cuando estas armando algo o reparando algun equipo es INEVITABLE que las herramientas esten tiradas por todos lados, pues aunque parezca increible, el desorden da cierta INSPIRACION a la hora de armar circuitos electronicos, además, el desorden le da plante a tu lugar de trabajo..JAJAJAJAJA! (asi se nota lo bueno que somos para la electrónica)!

espero no ser el unico que piensa asi..Saludos! VIVA LA ELECTRÖNICA Y LA REVOLUCIÖN!


----------



## alexus (Jul 28, 2009)

no chico, no es solo cuando hay que hacer algo, 

buscan cualquier cosa y tiran todo, lo mismo en la despensa de repuestos, etc.
tengo los contactores y cosas de esas ordenados segun amperaje, tension, etc. 
lo mismo con los alambres, segun su diametro, etc.
lo mismo con la tornilleria, etc..

y ni te digo con los cables que sobran de los trabajos, hay que entrar a las patadas!


----------



## Rock-R (Jul 28, 2009)

Yo soy de ser ordenado,. pero a la hora de arreglar algo o armar algo, el unico desorden es cuando arreglo algo, que hay veces que tengo que desarmar casi todo
y cuando tengo que armar algun circuito, a los componentes los ordeno por orden de lista.. e incluso a las patitas ya cortadas estan todas juntas, luego termino y ordeno,. 
Antes era bastante desordenado,.. eso es cosa del pasado. Me pasaba que habian dias que retomaba con algun proyento o reparacion y me faltaban algunas cosas, por ejemplo: la falta de piezas de la unidad lectora de un equipo de musica...
Son cosas que por el momento a uno nunca se le olvidan... 
Yo decia, "solo yo entiendo este quilombo!" pero al dia siguiente, adonde estan las cosas?...
He llegado a perder mucho dinero por esas cosas, que a uno por el momento no se da cuenta...
Es por eso que hace bastante que cumplo al pie de la letra mi regla número 1º: ""Mantener el orden y limieza en el lugar de trabajo""...


----------



## cesar767_7 (Ago 2, 2009)

Con el estudio, el trabajo, la familia, la esposa, los hijos, la amante, la enamorada y mi mamá tras de mi.
Con que tiempo voy a ocuparme de mi laboratorio.

Saludos.


----------



## Chico3001 (Ago 2, 2009)

cesar767_7 dijo:
			
		

> Con el estudio, el trabajo, la familia, la esposa, los hijos, la amante, la enamorada y mi mamá tras de mi.
> Con que tiempo voy a ocuparme de mi laboratorio.
> 
> Saludos.



O encuentras tiempo o tu mama lo va a encontrar y creeme que no te va a gustar nada...    ya tengo experiencia en esos "arreglos maternales"


----------



## foso (Ago 3, 2009)

Prefiero tener desordenado mi laboratorio que mi cerebro.


----------



## Tacatomon (Ago 3, 2009)

Chico3001 dijo:
			
		

> cesar767_7 dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Limpieza maternal... Cada vez que oigo eso, nomasz se me enchina la piel...
Yo por esas cosas, pongo el laboratorio bajo llave.


----------



## cesar767_7 (Ago 3, 2009)

Mientras sigamos siendo dependiendo de mamá seguimos obligados a escuchar la frase:

"No sales si tu cama no esta tendida"




Saludos.


----------



## elosciloscopio (Ago 3, 2009)

casi que me coy a recoger mi habitación, porque ya parece infrahumano, y a mi mama le
han dado el día libre


----------



## alexus (Ago 3, 2009)

apurate apurate!


----------



## cesar767_7 (Ago 3, 2009)

Que es lo peor que puede pasar si te pilla con tu cuarto hecho un desastre:

1. Que lo arrincone ella misma y encuentre cosas que no deberían ser vistas por otra persona que no seas tu y peor si es tu mamá.

Mas vale ser un ingeniero precavido que un ingeniero desordenado.


----------



## Siedfield (Ago 4, 2009)

yo soi tecnico en electronica industrial y desde niño aficionado a la electronica pero el area q me encanta es la automatizacion

la verdad mi piesa es mi tayer 
cuando trabajo en algun proyecto esta hecha un desastre pero se debe mantener un orden q por lo general se esconde en un par de cajones todos desordenados  

mi ex era la que lo ordenava y admito que cuesta mantenerlo cuando pasas los dias investigando   pero bueno 
intentar mantener el orden y las cosas donde se deben y si pueden hagan una invercion y pongan un letrero como el mio en la puerta que dise 

Mi piesa 
Mi desorden
Mi problema

 
Bye


----------



## elosciloscopio (Ago 4, 2009)

Esa chica no te convenia....


----------



## crimson (Ago 4, 2009)

Hace unos 30 años atrás trabajaba en una fábrica de transmisores y un supervisor me decía: "Si ves un "pelacables" (como nos llamaban a los electrónicos) ordenado ¡seguro no sabe!" Y es cierto, tenía toda la razón: en una mesa había dos técnicos que se encargaban de las reparaciones, uno era una niña, tenía hasta una felpita en la mesa de trabajo (lo terminaron echando por incompetente) y el otro era un despiole, parecía que hubiera explotado una bomba en la mesa, y sin embargo era excelente, me enseñó mucho de lo que sé de radiofrecuencia. Saludos C


----------



## maurihuarte (Ago 4, 2009)

foso dijo:
			
		

> Prefiero tener desordenado mi laboratorio que mi cerebro.


A no confundirse, el desorden en lo cotidiano está intimamente relacionado con el desorden en la cabeza. No es solo una cuestion de disciplina.


----------



## ac_dc (Ago 4, 2009)

es cierto los aficionados a la electronica somos desordenados ... yo ... con mis 17 años  ...cuando realizo algun proyecto (teniendo una mesa de 2 metros por dos metros) ... tengo toda clase de cosas sobre ellla y un pequeño especio en el cual trabajo ... y aveces pierdo los elementos y paso horas buscandolos ... pero al fin y al cabo el proyecto da resultado


----------



## Tacatomon (Ago 4, 2009)

maurihuarte dijo:
			
		

> foso dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



mmm, Eso ya me puso a pensar seriamente en lo que hago a diario.


----------



## electrodan (Ago 4, 2009)

El desorden no tiene nada que ver con la electrónica. Los desordenados son algunos, no todos, y para trabajar en electrónica no es necesario tener todo desordenado. Aunque usted no lo crea.


----------



## German Volpe (Ago 4, 2009)

si yo soy un desastre siempre tengo todo desordenado en mi pieza, pero nunca hay ganas de ordenar asi que dejo todo como esta, y trabajo en la mugre jajaj


----------



## sornyacolores (Ago 4, 2009)

pz les dire
en mi laboratorio si soy desordenado
pero en mi chamba hasta las rondanas estan ordenadas jeje
ps es por lo mismo de que tantas peizas t tantas cosas te afectan el cerebro 
Salu2


----------



## sornyacolores (Ago 4, 2009)

tacatomon dijo:
			
		

> maurihuarte dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
y que tanto haces a diario 
Saludos compadre


----------



## jesus112233 (Ago 4, 2009)

el desorden en la mesa de trabajo es parte de la misma electronica, es algo inevitable......

ahora en la vida cotidiana y mi habitacion, ya es otra cosa, por esa parte soy nuy ordenado....


----------



## Tacatomon (Ago 4, 2009)

ChuxYumi dijo:
			
		

> tacatomon dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Jugar Half Life2 y hacer disque circuitos.

De donde sos vos?.

Saludos.


----------



## ubaldoup (Ago 4, 2009)

yo creo que uno como tecnico es ordenado dentro de lo que cabe.
porque uno sabe como deja sus cosas, pero muchos de los ingenieros son mas deseordenados y mas cuando saben que tienen un tecnico a su cargo en mis 22 años en la industria electronica he visto que los tecnicos somos mas ordenados que los inge. sin ofender, pero cuando en una empresa empiezan con las 5`s que va relacionado con orden y limpieza y que si no necesitas algo en cierto tiempo te deshagas del el. cosa que no estoy de acuerdo mas como el compañero que perdio tornillos muy pequeños que no encuentra uno en las tiendas.
pero cuando la empresa te hace auditoria seguidas o sea una vez a la semana aletoria y te califican y pagan por ello mas vale que al menos lo que ven lo tengas ordenados porque de lo contrario te revisan gabinetes y cajones.
asi que trabajar asi para un tecnico es estresante.
y como no mencionan ustedes los padres es mas facil que entiendan su desorden pero cuando tienen esposa e hijos mas vale tener su cuarto o espacio privado porque cuando estas en un proyecto y te lo mueven porque para ellos es un desorden viene el coraje y la desesperacion. asi que usen letrero como no mover y alos niños chicos no dejarlos entrar o que agarren tus cosas ya que es peligroso ya que muchos usamos la corriente en los protos.
saludos


----------



## elosciloscopio (Ago 5, 2009)

Yo no tengo taller.
Desgraciadamente tengo que trabajar en mi habitación.
Cuando se desordena. pues que le vamos ha hacer, me pongo a trabajar entre la inmundicia.
Cuando se me llena la mesa, me paso al suelo, y luego empiezo a salir de mi cuarto...
En electronica es inevitable el desorden. Hay muchos componentes y toco tecnico/aficionado tiene muchas cosas en la cabeza, y no tiene tiempo para ver si esta resistencia esta en este cajoncito, o si aquel capacitor no esta correctamente ordenado en su mesita.

Lo malo es si te traes una chica a casa... (ya sabes para que)


----------



## beltran (Ago 5, 2009)

oviamente que cada uno tiene la manera de como trabajar con los dispositivos yo he particular soy ordenado aunque cuando se juntan todos los componentes parece un caos....porque no tengo un, taller trabajo en mi habitacion , es por eso el motivo que parece desordenado cuando no lo es ,......
........


----------



## arg (Ago 5, 2009)

Pues yo tuve 2 talleres de electronica cuando inicie pues si todo ordenado, pero conforme va pasando el tiempo no vez ni como te vas llenando a tal grado que a veces ni puedes caminar en tu local y apenas y tienes un espacio para trabajar.
Recuerdo que ordenaba todas mis cosas equipos y componentes para tener todo a la mano pero al cabo de un mes todo era un desastre de nuevo.

Pues creo que todo electronico asi es no?.

Saludos


----------



## beltran (Ago 5, 2009)

bueno el que les habla es un tecnico ami parecer y mucha gente concuerda en esto es que los ingenieron se dieferncian de los tecnicos porque tienen mas fundamentos de teoria  pero no tienen la practica comun que la tiene el tecnico si bien al tecnico nose  le priorisa en que aprenda todos los teoremas este debe saber como utlizarlos en la vida cotidiana frente aun problema ami aperecer esa es la diferencia ...pero tambien pienso que un tecnico deberia llevar cursos de ingieneria para ampliar sus conocimientos y asi desarrolarse como profesional y pueda servir ala sociedad que es lo que se busca hoy en dia , y que tambien lo haga por la realizacion como profesional ,....almenos eso es lo que yo pienso hacer una ves terminada mi carrera tecnica ...esta es mi opinion ..


----------



## saiwor (Ago 5, 2009)

Diferencias entre ingenieros y técnicos

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/about147.html

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/about147.html


----------

